# Scissor lift Batteries



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Can't answer you directly Dink. When I had a lift I also had a warehouse manager. He had a daily/weekly list of to do's. One item on that list was to check the water and the hydro in the lift and the golf cart batteries. He was really a good employee and always did his job well. I didn't have to deal with it.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> I am pm-ing my lift.
> 
> Batteries needed some water. (4) 6V deep cells, 24V system. I replaced them 2 yrs ago.
> 
> ...


I hope by bottled water you mean DISTILLED water.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Definitely use distilled water in all batteries. I would suggest checking those batteries more often. I've experienced the same thing as far as electrolyte levels not being equal but I check them twice a year and don't have to use near the amount of water you did.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Forgot about the distilled part.:001_huh:

I used filtered bottled water.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Can't answer you directly Dink. When I had a lift I also had a warehouse manager.


 
Maybe someday I'll be there. 

Why did you say "when".?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If you expose the plates you effectively lose that portion of the battery for good, you should always keep the plates wet.

Expose 10% of of the plate (plates) you lose 10% capacity for ever.


Distilled or de-ioniozed water.

These are 6 VDC jars (3 cell)? There is no reason I can think of why, if all other factors are the same, you should be losing more electrolyte from one cell over the other.

All batteries the same age?
Any temperature differences between cells/jars?
Charging the battery as a group? 
If there are resistance difference between cells some will use more water on recharge as they are getting hotter.

A bad charger can and will overcharge and cause excessive water use but this should be about the same for all cells.

A bad charger (CHEAP) can have excessive AC ripple which is detrimental to the cells.


There are some others I may be misssing but I have to go to work at Mid-Night so I am off to bed.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Needs an equalizing charger?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Needs an equalizing charger?


A lack of charge will not result in a loss of water, typically a battery is more likely to lose water during equalization due to off gassing and higher temperature.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't do generator batteries,but I ran conduit(pvc) for a Detroit Diesel unit that the mechs were going to install "gel" batteries. They seem to last.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> Maybe someday I'll be there.
> 
> Why did you say "when".?


Downsize. Partial list of "things" I relieved myself of by doing so. 1 Grove high lift platform height 22'. 3 two seat golf carts (for airport work), I flatbed electric cart. 4,000 sq ft warehouse with a mountain of commercial shelving full of goodies. Jetline rig with 5' CO2 cannister. Greenlee manhole shive. 3" and 2" trash pump with lots of hoses. Some thing like 30 various ladders of all types. Tig welder and every accessory you can think of. Same for painter crap- I kept the pressure pot for some reason and a couple of spray guns. Fiber fusion splicer. Fiber cleave and micro tools. OTDR . Lan certification devices (get ready to laugh- for cat-4). 
Tons of carpentry tools. Employees including office staff and engineering staff. Great income. Government customer base. Too many other things I cant even think of right now. 
I work alone now, mostly wiring new houses and service. Frankly, after almost 20 years of one man shop, I cannot honestly any longer say I made such a wise choice doing this, but ain't life a funny thing.....:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> I don't do generator batteries,but I ran conduit(pvc) for a Detroit Diesel unit that the mechs were going to install "gel" batteries. They seem to last.


Actually sealed lead acid batteries have a shorter life span than flooded lead acid in UPS applications, in starting applications I'd have to check on this.

Nicads are excellent for diesel starting and have a long life span up to 25 years when properly maintained.


----------



## w5cf (Feb 4, 2010)

we talked about this problem in our solar/pv class and it happens. they way i understand it in series the "end" batteries of the series ends up doing more work.. as it were.

you should be able to google it and read about it.


----------



## alvingog (Oct 24, 2011)

Used JLG 3246ES Battery Scissor Lift in exceptional condition as you see in the pictures. Machine has spent its life in a factory (not as a hire item) and has very well maintained. The machine is available for veiwing at any time but please give 24 hrs notice. Supplied with 6 month LOLER test from date of purchase. Delivery available up to 90 miles included in the price - any further please ask for a quote.



 scissor lift


----------

